# Jason's amazing scrambled eggs



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

As part of my weight loss program I have scrambled eggs almost every morning. It's important to fill up with protein in the morning so you can make it to lunch without gorging on snacks halfway through the morning. I have these eggs and a sensible snack mid morning and have no trouble getting to lunch.

3 egg whites (I'd say large but we use homegrown so the size can vary)
a splash of milk
a few shakes of Kirkland Organic No Salt Seasoning (from Costco)
a few shakes of red pepper flakes
pinch of garlic powder
~1/8 cup shredded colby jack OR mozzarella cheese
2 oz. sliced ham, chopped

Cook this all together and eat it on a whole grain tortilla. I add Frank's Red Hot to mine when I eat it.

I usually double the recipe and just cook it every other day. 

I'm down 24 pounds since New Year's Day and this is a big part of that. Hope some of you try this and enjoy it!


----------



## db2469 (Jun 11, 2012)

As one who has studied nutrition for many years, I'm a believer in higher protein and big reductions in carbs for general health benefits and weight loss...don't be afraid of some fat as in the egg yolks you're not eating....if your carbs are low, dietary fat can be your friend...


----------



## Friknnewguy (Jun 30, 2012)

Congrats on 24 pounds , that's awesome, keep it up . I keep a LOT of Frank's Hot Sauce on hand, it goes on my eggs , Mac and cheese , as a matter of fact I just had some on my pizza for supper . Yeah I could use some dieting myself .


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

If I break a yolk I don't worry about digging out every bit of it. DW told me that yolks have a lot of bad cholesterol and I am trying to lower mine. I do try and eat balanced as much as possible. I won't starve myself because that does make it harder to drop the pounds.


----------



## pills (Feb 16, 2009)

I subscribe to the Atkins lifestyle. I eat a ton of things that are "bad" for your cholesterol. Things have gotten so "bad" my doctor took me off of cholesterol medicine and told me to keep up the good work.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Congrats and the recipe sounds great!

Well... all but the Frank's Red Hot. (I give that part a pass. )


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

I call Red Hot the Universal Condiment. I put it on everything I can.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Awesome, sometimes it seems eggs and milk are half of our diet out here 
Egg whites are great but I would just say that it was a misconception decades ago that dietary cholesterol was responsible for higher blood cholesterol in our blood, that has been proven false. Now they are asserting that eating "bad cholesterol" raises the same in our bodies but the evidence is not there imho. Not saying I know best for anyone else, just that MSM and medical community has confused the heck out of these issues.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Congrats Jason and good for you! I eat a very similar breakfast, only I use a little heavy cream instead of milk and I add in peppers, onions, shredded cheddar cheese, bacon and some breakfast sausage. I make a batch up every Sunday and just throw it in the fridge. Usually lasts 5-6 days. Oh yeah I don't use the whole wheat tortillas, I use Mission Carb Balance tortillas. They taste exactly like regular tortillas but only have 5-6 net carbs. I make one up, nuke it then wrap it in tin foil. I generally eat breakfast on the run.


----------



## db2469 (Jun 11, 2012)

Having said that (my previous post), my prep foods are not as low carb as I eat now because I'll need the convenience of canned food including pasta, corned beef hash etc...but I have plenty of canned meats and fish plus protein powder and fiber for my breakfast shake..


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

Good article on egg yolks
http://articles.mercola.com/sites/articles/archive/2005/04/13/egg-myths.aspx


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

partdeux, that is an interesting article for sure but there are some contradictions and biases going on, just like most info on controversial topics like this.
In the study he uses to prove eggs are not bad for cholesterol it shows that oats may be good for your cholesterol but seems to say we should disregard THAT science. 

"Oat consumption significantly lowered levels of both total cholesterol and LDL (a finding that may perpetuate a flawed belief that oats may be better for you)." 

Eggs are good for most people, either whites or yolks or whole 
oats is good too


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I'm trying them eggs.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

I cut up a small onion and use about a 1/4 of it.

Sautee it in a teaspoon of vegitable oil and remove from the skillet.

Place onion in a bowl with a tablespoon of bacon bits and one chopped stalk of celery.

Mix in a tablespoon of ketchup.

Beat one egg with a 1/4 cup of milk or cream and pore the egg mixture into skillet to start omlete.

Just before folding your omlete place mixture of celery, bacon, saulteed onions and ketchup in the middle of your omlet.

Makes a good breakfast that will hold you till supper.

I have lost 15 lbs in the last two weeks.


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

A few years back Mother Earth News did a study on eggs also. As far as I can remember eggs from free range chickens that have a rooster to make them fertile are better for you than store bought. If you search their site I am sure you will find it. 

Fry them in coconut oil, instead of ham and cheese try some veggies and top with salsa. Yummy.

Good luck with losing weight.


----------



## Tank_Girl (Dec 26, 2011)

I do my egg whites with tomato, a little grated cheese, garlic chives and scallions and then.....

I microwave them for 2 to 3 mins, give it a stir and let it sit while I wait for coffee.

Not frying in oil or butter = less fat.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Jason said:


> As part of my weight loss program I have scrambled eggs almost every morning. It's important to fill up with protein in the morning so you can make it to lunch without gorging on snacks halfway through the morning. I have these eggs and a sensible snack mid morning and have no trouble getting to lunch.
> 
> 3 egg whites (I'd say large but we use homegrown so the size can vary)
> a splash of milk
> ...


GREAT RECIPE! Guess what we had this morning. 

Well minus the Frank's Red Hot... lol


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

It's good to see this has gone over so well.


----------

